# Family Bereavement.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Just thought I would let you know that I will be away from the office today and tomorrow as I am away at a family funeral. I will be returning on Tuesday morning (as its the bank holiday). 

So I may not be answering my work phone and emails and pms may take a bit of a delay too. Adrian is in the office both today and tomorrow if you need him. 

Think my mum needs me more than my detailing buddies right now :thumb: 

Thanks for the understanding guys. 

Johnny


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss & yes your mum & the rest of your family are a lot more important than sending out a few cloths & polish


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that John, my thoughts are with you and the family at this sad time


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw mate thats really sad...you`re so right too

Of course we all understand and take as long as you need...

You only get one mum - be there for her no matter what Johnny

Daz


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry to hear this, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny - my thoughts are with you.  

Brian


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Echo above Mr O ... you know where i am if you need a chat


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

sorry to hear this Johnny, family always comes first in my eyes,


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Family first matey! :thumb:


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this Johnny. My sentiments echo those of everyone else.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear this mate, my thoughts are with you, and your family.

Gaz


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

sorry to hear of the sad news matey.


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this mate.

Thought are with you and your family.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Deepest sympathies Mate Be cool !


----------



## waxworks monster (Nov 23, 2005)

Heartfelt sympathies at this sad time and love from my family to yours John.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

as above regards


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My thoughts are with you mate, deepest sympathies.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ditto John, thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

my sympathies johnny! keep yo head up


----------

